# Third week in France



## gypo (Jul 20, 2018)

We’ve just come to the end of our 3rd week in France and having been down to the south we have moved slowly up the west coast. We have till next Wednesday before we sail back from Le Havre.

In the next day or so I’d like to do some of the Normandy coast and visit some museums etc dedicated to the landings.  Can anyone suggest any places/aires suitable please? At the moment we are just below Vannes.
Thanks
D
Ps
Wish we had another month here


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 20, 2018)

lots of lovely aires around here in particular cerisy-la-forêt aire is on the site of an international sculpture festival with lots of previous years entries scattered around the place all weighing several tons nice & handy for bayeux etc, there are of course lots of graveyard sites all along the coast and massively moving acres of crosses, for me one not to miss i would plan as you leave to go over the pegasus bridge filmed as the longest day tells the story of how airborne units landed in plywood gliders within sight of the bridge and captured & held the bridges until the beach landing troops arrived great little museum within walking distance, it’s en route to le havre being seaward of caen


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jul 21, 2018)

gypo said:


> We’ve just come to the end of our 3rd week in France and having been down to the south we have moved slowly up the west coast. We have till next Wednesday before we sail back from Le Havre.
> 
> In the next day or so I’d like to do some of the Normandy coast and visit some museums etc dedicated to the landings.  Can anyone suggest any places/aires suitable please? At the moment we are just below Vannes.
> Thanks
> ...



We're currently making our way back up to the coast as well. 
The 360° cinema at Arromanches made the hairs stand up on the back of my neck, it is well worth a visit.


----------



## gypo (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks both for the great information, I think we are going to Vannes today then on up towards the coast.
D


----------



## GeoffL (Jul 21, 2018)

Municipal aire at Arromanches-les-Baines (GPS: 49.339057, -0.625437) -- space for 20+ units but get there early as it's very popular. There's no drive-over gray waste disposal and a french unit was parked at the borne for both days we were there, so we couldn't pump and dump. However, Arromanches is where the allies created the mulberry harbour, there's a good museum and some good restaurants. If the aire is full, there's a nearby municipal campsite at 49.338152, -0.626398.


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Jul 21, 2018)

Great view of Mulberry Harbour and overnight spot here at Longues sur Mer  49°20'46.21" N   0°41'21.37" W

There is also a battery of guns there, one of the very few where the guns are still in place and it's free.

More level parking at the visitor center carpark.

Pegasus Bridge at Benouville  is a must see,  try to read Stephen Ambrose book about the assualt.

The Hillman site at Colleville-Montgomery is also worth a coat of looking at.


Mr B.


----------



## gypo (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks both , I’ll look them up later before we set off Tomrw.
D


----------



## Rod (Jul 21, 2018)

*Ste-Mere-Eglise*

There is a nice Aire charged and other parking in the village. There is a picture walk around the village that tells the story of the airborne invasion along with the museum


----------



## gypo (Jul 21, 2018)

Many thanks.
I’ll look it up on the map later.
D


----------



## witzend (Jul 22, 2018)

*Then & Now*

HERE'S some interesting photos

And map HERE


----------



## gypo (Jul 23, 2018)

That’s great, thank you.
D


----------



## witzend (Jul 23, 2018)

Just found this on BF site New Museum


----------



## gypo (Jul 24, 2018)

Many thanks 
D


----------



## Linda (Jul 24, 2018)

Lee took his dad to look round the Beaches etc.  a few years ago?  Although  he found all the museums etc moving the one that really got to him, as a veteran of the d day landings,  was Bayeux museum...


----------

